

Nyan cat bookmarklet helps you destroy a webpage - blackrabbit
http://nyan.alternative.ly

======
velis_vel
What's this weird fake AAVE lorem ipsum thing that this page links as a demo?
Is the joke 'haha black people talk funny'?

